# your all i desire.



## ryan mcmaster (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh I know you well
All your life Ive watched you breathe
Ive watched you lie across the seam through space and time
Through every year of every kind
Id wait like snow, on the eve of spring
I can out last cold, can you out last me?
Every word you say, is a perfect thing
Its the perfect time,
this clever love- belongs to you and I


----------



## Orbrial (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey ryan mcmaster... nice song!!! I thought I'd post the link of it for you since you can't yet.. I hope you don't mind!! :laughing:





/sings "And you oh... you're all I desire... and you oh... this clever love wont tire..
Oh Ive felt your spell.. and all alike, its been like hell.. Every single time the cycle goes.. in and out of fear of getting left behind.. I see your glow, your eyes are kind.. they kill as well.. I bare in mind.. every word I say is a silent thing.. and a solid wish.. will you lay with me? And you oh.. you're all I desire..
and you oh.. this clever love wont tire... And you oh, you're all I desire...and you oh... our clever love caught fire.. You're all that I want... your that I need...you're my everything..."


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ryan mcmaster said:


> Oh I know you well
> All your life Ive watched you breathe
> Ive watched you lie across the seam through space and time
> Through every year of every kind
> ...


 Great Poem bro....


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I can't stand it when people can't differentiate between_ your_ and_ you're._ :frustrating:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

ryan mcmaster said:


> Oh I know you well
> All your life Ive watched you breathe
> Ive watched you lie across the seam through space and time
> Through every year of every kind
> ...


Spending some quality time with your INFJ shadow? lol


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DominaTion..When i am in LoVe,and my Lady loves me......I will completely conTrol and be an insTincTual animal...She will love and submiT because i love her.I know whaT is involved with LoVe.....


I will be your Dracula
I will Take your life 
You will submiT to the True Blood
You will drink me down and die
The smile will never leave your face as you guzzle deaTh
We Do


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

TruTH


yes i tell it fuckers
i am the shiT in the STraw
and you will suck iT
if i say on your knees cunT
you will say"where"
Youd fuckin beTTer "I Do"

Hehe XOxoXO


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

DedicaTed to" Nova"My new Friend..


DeVils Horns


I am INFJ
I pull my panTs down and show you the Twin Horn of saTan
You will suck on saTans Horn
We are dualiTy
I DominaTe
You submiT
saTans maSSiVe Waffen sTraw is the DeVils biTch
You Do


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

*..*



ryan mcmaster said:


> Oh I know you well
> All your life Ive watched you breathe
> Ive watched you lie across the seam through space and time
> Through every year of every kind
> ...





BrillianT...TasTy Morsel Bro...


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Red sonneT


The colour of my bleeding wrisTs
The Good anT
Bleeding maggoTs
Canadian Flag
RoadKill
Jugular Spillage
Pollution
InverTed croSS
Rare sTeak
Organic Tea
Heroin
Heroine Indian
HarvesT Moon
My deaTh


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Great 
You can list words


----------

